
Ask HN: Old online fiction story on superman/crypto/PGP? - ecesena
Prob 15y ago or so I read a &quot;story&quot; online about cryptography and how to use pgp and similar tools.<p>It was half a tech howto, half a fiction story about superman, with a bad guy using crypto to defeat the superhero.<p>I don&#x27;t seem to be able to find it anymore, does anyone remember this or anything similar?
======
dvdhnt
Maybe this (has mentions of Superman in the comments)?

[http://ask-leo.com/what_does_begin_pgp_signed_message_mean.h...](http://ask-
leo.com/what_does_begin_pgp_signed_message_mean.html)

~~~
ecesena
Ehm, no... but thank you. It was more of a longer story, with several fiction
chapters interleaved by how-tos. The title was something like kryptonite, but
I don't remember if it was spelled the "superman" way or like crypto...

